
Show HN: Meet by Nucleus – Smarter and Contextual Calendar App #RIPSunrise - recmend
http://www.meetnucleus.com
======
amachan
So simple and easy to add events, I ended up adding trivial reminders and
notes. Will be nice to have editing and deleting support. Kudos to the team

